# West branch



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone going out this weekend?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Going out Friday, went to the east ramp and docks are in and the clarity wasn't bad, the west end by the rs bridge was dirty looking , I did see three swans out from the bridge. Water levels still low. Suppose to be strong SW winds on Friday.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

3-24-17. Just got back from shore fishing the dam at the branch with 2 buddies. Fished from 7-9 only. Very windy and crappie for water clarity. Buddies son lost what we think and probably was the ever popular MUSKIE on a simple swim bait on only his 5th cast. I lost a short jack close to shore and maybe had a few other short hits. About 8-10 others fishing at dark when we left. Of course the wind died down when we left...was looking real fishy when we left....it's on and I think should only get better.


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Going out tomorrow from around 3 to dark gonna hope to get my first muskie. Had 2 on year before last and problem had 20 come up to my lure. Had 6 in one night do that just didn't want anything I guess.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm heading there Sunday I have to work some today. Just hope it doesn't rain the whole time.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Water clarity wasn't the best and lots of seaweed blown in to the rocks made it hard to get clean retrieves. Nothing after dark.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll be out there Sunday night for sure...Let this warm spell really get them going..Should be on fire at Berlin by now...That place has way more walleye!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah and at Berlin you don't have to walk far at all. And nice having both sides of causeway to fish. Will b up at Berlin tonight.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Back again after a decent night last night.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I went to the dam saying to myself I'm catching a muskie today...fished from 3:30 - 5:30 pm. Lost one and caught this one. Someone came over as I pulled her from the water and kindly snapped of a few pictures before she was back in the water.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice fish Twisted. 
We fished from around 10:00-2:00 casting. Took the skunk today. Still a nice trip out on the water. I'm amazed at how much the lake is up from just a month ago. Looks pretty close to summer pool. Water was stained temps for us ranged from 42-46


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Rocknut said:


> Nice fish Twisted.
> We fished from around 10:00-2:00 casting. Took the skunk today. Still a nice trip out on the water. I'm amazed at how much the lake is up from just a month ago. Looks pretty close to summer pool. Water was stained temps for us ranged from 42-46


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

3 buddies of mine were out there today early. I think they fished from 7am to 10 am...they left as you were going...early bite was on as they got 2 muskies and lost some others. Lots of fish surfacing. Me personally I like the water a little rough as was today from 3:30-5:30...of all the muskies I've caught the last 3 years they all were from casting left and right with a slowwwww retrieve.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Meet Mike 1 and Mike 2...both caught their 1st ever muskies this morning. 

Congrats fellows!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I still got the edge on them with beast mode style!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That one sure was a beast..


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Went Muskie fishing today at West Branch. Caught my second one ever. Small; but I was happy.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Curious...from a boat I take it? Don't need your spot but was it from the dam area? One reason being haven't seen many if any that small from the rocks (dam). Anyway nice fish man!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

MOBIL4 said:


> Went Muskie fishing today at West Branch. Caught my second one ever. Small; but I was happy.
> View attachment 233037


Very strange side coloration. Good job!This(early) flurry of musky is unprecedented! Usually one or two but WOW!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Got word the late day into night bite was not there...there was a flurry there for the last two days.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Curious...from a boat I take it? Don't need your spot but was it from the dam area? One reason being haven't seen many if any that small from the rocks (dam). Anyway nice fish man!


Yes caught it from a boat. Last minute decision to go out. Didn't hear good reports on Erie and West Branch is only 25 minutes away. Went West from Rock Springs Road. Further west I went; warmer the water. Temperatures went from 46 to 51!degrees. Caught it casting a black Grandma lure in about 4 ft of water.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

West...the muskies are everywhere. I would imagine alot of the little guys are over there and in tucked away coves because the big girls are @the dam.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I was on the rocks tonight and throwing a swim bait got into a biggie, I thought it was going to spoil me heading out toward j lake, finally after a long time I got it in -snagged in the tail fin- whew that was a tough fight.lol.. did see the blimp way out by the campground area with the flag lit up on the side, wish it would have got closer.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> I went to the dam saying to myself I'm catching a muskie today...fished from 3:30 - 5:30 pm. Lost one and caught this one. Someone came over as I pulled her from the water and kindly snapped of a few pictures before she was back in the water.


Now that's a fine looking fish. Can't say the same for the fugly guy holding it! 
Well done good buddy!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What types of lures would would won throw for Muskie? Also what about line? (Steel leader)


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I personally don't use a steel leader but have one rigged up on pole #2. As far as lures...bass and walleye lures. Scatter raps when not so windy I like the lunkerhunt lures from dicks. Cheap and lots of rattle plus great for long casts...swimbait s are slambing right now. I use suffix 12 pound pro mix and never have problems. Haven't had a break off in 3 years from muskie...now snags are a different story...probably could open my own lure company if I could ever get them all back lol.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just got these yesterday. The line is for my crappie rod...from dicks.


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

The Fishing Addict said:


> What types of lures would would won throw for Muskie? Also what about line? (Steel leader)




Never used steel leader but I run heavy line anyways. I caught three over the weekend in about 2 hrs. I had 10lbs on and bit right through it and put my 80lbs on and didn't even use the net to pull it in to shore. But most the time use 65lbs. But get breaded I get the power pro it's kinda dark green and almost looks black.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Last year in march I was fishing the west end near knapp rd and had a muskie swipe at a big jointed rapala I was throwing. Caught some small crappie in the area that it was probably chasing.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll be heading out to the dam tonight to try my luck for toothy critters. Just thought I should warn you guys since they never seem to be biting when I'm there! Tried it 3 times last year and caught nothing!


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> I went to the dam saying to myself I'm catching a muskie today...fished from 3:30 - 5:30 pm. Lost one and caught this one. Someone came over as I pulled her from the water and kindly snapped of a few pictures before she was back in the water.


Nice job


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey bdawg I may be out there around 6:30 tonight ? I got a lucky rock on the dam that I touch every now and then for muskies. Maybe I'll let you touch it lol! If I don't make it out there and you want to touch it...it's the 2nd telephone pole down from the cove then turn towards the lake and just start touching every rock until you get to the water lol. IDK I'm just in a mood right now.


----------



## zcomanche21 (Jul 28, 2016)

Can I launch at Rock Springs or should I use the State Park ramps?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

PT175SE said:


> Can I launch at Rock Springs or should I use the State Park ramps?


I would use the east or west ramps the water is a bit low for the gravel one off of RSprings road. Maybe a small boat might launch ok .


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

For ya'll that fish the dam regularly, where is a good place to park for fishing it? I see a parking lot off Wayland rd. on Google Earth. Is that the spot?


----------



## zcomanche21 (Jul 28, 2016)

snag said:


> I would use the east or west ramps the water is a bit low for the gravel one off of RSprings road. Maybe a small boat might launch ok .


Thanks, I'll be out there Saturday or Sunday. I have a Tracker 17' bass boat


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

chuckNduck said:


> For ya'll that fish the dam regularly, where is a good place to park for fishing it? I see a parking lot off Wayland rd. on Google Earth. Is that the spot?


That's it. Right by the dam. Not a bad walk.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> That's it. Right by the dam. Not a bad walk.


Thanks! Might give it a try Monday


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Travel light if you plan on walking down to the end or to the cross walk out there it's about 1mile


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, last night was a bust out there! Saw one musky caught while I was there. Heard a little bit of splashing next to the rocks at dusk. Lots of fisherman out there for a week night!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The 3000 views on this post might have something to do with it. Everyone and their mother wants to catch walleye and musky from shore.


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

Going out Saturday and Sunday but maybe in the boat Sunday. Working 2nd shift stinks right now because I would have been one of those guys last night.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

K gonefishin said:


> The 3000 views on this post might have something to do with it. Everyone and their mother wants to catch walleye and musky from shore.


No way couldn't be haha. Its a tough line between sharing information and blowing up a spot. 
For those going for muskie, it's probably worth throwing on a small leader, if it keeps you from getting bit off once then it's paid for itself. 
Good luck out there guys.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't mind sharing info or spots most of the time...but the dam is so big and there so much room that it doesn't bother me...now my crappie spots and my best big channel cat spots are a different story lol.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I agree on the dam ascess it's still a hike out to spots ,the rocks are a killer at times especially after dark, plenty of room from north to south. Everybody stops at the first half cause it's closer. No worse than Berlin at night or the mosquito causeway in a few weeks when the shore bite starts. Word gets out at all spots.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

So I'm standing in front of my garage after work and it hits me...East wind! Walked in the house yelled I'm going to the dam for a bit. Got there at 7 tonight and was windy but the water was glass for about 30 yards out. Only brought 2 rods and 2 lures. Rod 1 had a live target swimbait which I casted about 4o times with nothing...2nd rod had perch pattern shadow rap...1st cast boom! Only fished for 30 minutes tonight because a little storm came over. Walking back to the car was a little hairy with the lighting but in the end awesome 3of minutes of fishing...love westbranch!


----------



## booyahh (Apr 22, 2015)

It's this time of year everyone's fishing at the dam. You could be arm to arm and catch fish but the guy right beside might not. But in the summer you might find 2 people on the dam fishing. So those who want muskie or walleye come get them why you can because I fished westbranch for three years now and not yet caught one muskie in the summer. Guess am using the wrong bait lol. Good luck hope to see everyone this weekend pulling them in.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

In the summer...I'm one of the 2 guys lol...can't tell how many times that I ... well let's just say drove home happy with something to eat and or said to myself...dam! That was awesome! I post alot of my fishing adventures but not all of them. Tight lines and stay twisted...if not I sure will for ya!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

One other thing that led me to catch this muskie tonight was...I noticed bubbles close to shore with a toilet bowl type swirl. After casting my heavy swimbait and thinking slow it down but with noise I casted my shadow rap ... which is somewhat a slow twitchbait...and it was on...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

5 finger death punch lol...she swam away.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Awesome... a perch pattern Rapala wins again!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

The Fishing Addict said:


> What types of lures would would won throw for Muskie? Also what about line? (Steel leader)


use 20# power pro as main line,tie too swivel than 50# seaguar,fluorocarbon to quick snap.
I use only metal leeder on live bait,with bober ,3" to 5" chubs,for musky or pike.
I fished salt water with 20# power pro,when the lure hit water the macro cut the braid of all time,i put metal leeder,they would not tuch the bait.i swiched to 50# seaguar and bite was on.


----------

